# Let me introduce myself



## Morningblue717 (May 5, 2019)

I'm a 50 year old female, and married for the second time, 4 years ago, but have been with my current husband for 13 years altogether. I have two grown adult boys, from my first marriage and I'm a grandmother to a beautiful 2 year old grand daughter.


----------

